# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  STEROID CYCLE OF A PRO Mr. Olympia

## ACAZORES

Ok guys here is a steroid cycle of a mr. olympia contenter.
For this I hope that you give me some gifts, just kidding, enjoy.


Inside The World of Professional Bodybuilding 

"When my guys tell you it costs more than $25,000 to get ready for a big contest, do you think theyre talking about pasta?"

Wayne Demilia, President of the International Federation of Body Builders (IFBB) 

As quoted from the New York Times May 13, 2001

The Drug Cycle of an IFBB Professional Bodybuilder

As the following drug cycle commenced, our interviewee was 14 weeks out from the worlds most prestigious bodybuilding event, the Mr. Olympia. Upon beginning this cycle he weighed a whopping 280 pounds. Due to the possibility that he could be identified, his contest weight and his placement at the event will not be published. Below is his cycle as it was given to me (please see the drug guide at the end of the article for a brief explanation of the drugs used).

Week 14

400 mg/wk Testosterone [specific ester name not given]

200 mg/wk methenolone enanthate 

25 mg/day methandrostenolone 

Total weekly androgen dose: 775 mg


Week 13

400 mg/wk Testosterone [specific ester name not given]

200 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

25 mg/day methandrostenolone

0.70 mg/day tiratricol

3 IU growth hormone M, W, F

Total weekly androgen dose: 775 mg


Week 12 

300 mg/wk Testosterone [specific ester name not given]

300 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

25 mg/day methandrostenolone

0.70 mg/day tiratricol

3 IU growth hormone M, W, F

Total weekly androgen dose: 775 mg


Week 11

300 mg/wk Testosterone [specific ester name not given]

300 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

25 mg/day methandrostenolone

0.70 mg/day tiratricol

3 IU growth hormone administered M, W, F

Total weekly androgen dose: 775 mg


Week 10

200 mg/wk Testosterone [specific ester name not given]

400 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

25 mg/day methandrostenolone

0.70 mg/day tiratricol

3 IU growth hormone administered M, W, F

Total weekly androgen dose: 775 mg


Week 9

152 mg/wk trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate

200 mg/wk nandrolone decanoate

200 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

3 IU growth hormone, change to daily injections here until Mr. Olympia

Total weekly androgen dose: 752 mg


Week 8

152 mg/wk trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate

200 mg/wk nandrolone decanoate

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

200 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

3 IU/day growth hormone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol 

Total weekly androgen dose: 752 mg


Week 7

152 mg/wk trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate

200 mg/wk nandrolone decanoate

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

200 mg/wk methenolone enanthate

4 IU/day growth hormone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

Begin alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol and 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

Total weekly androgen dose: 752 mg


Week 6

100 mg Testosterone suspension administered twice per week

100 mg injectable stanzozolol administered three times per week

228 mg/wk trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

5 IU/day growth hormone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol or 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

25 mg/day oxandrolone

Local injections with formyldienolone begin here until Mr. Olympia (upper chest, biceps, and side delts)

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,103 mg*


Week 5

50 mg nandrolone phenpropionate administered twice per week

100 mg Testosterone suspension administered twice per week

100 mg injectable stanzozolol administered three times per week

228 mg/wk trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

5 IU/day growth hormone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol or 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

25 mg/day oxandrolone

Local injections with formyldienolone (upper chest, biceps, side delts)

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,203 mg*


Week 4

100 mg nandrolone phenpropionate administered three times per week

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

100 mg Testosterone suspension administered three times per week

100 mg injectable stanozolol administered three times per week

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol or 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

25 mg/day oxandrolone

5 IU/day growth hormone

Local injections with formyldienolone (upper chest, biceps, side delts)

500 mg/day testolactone

500 mg/day tolbutamide

100 mg/day mesterolone

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,975 mg*


Week 3

100 mg nandrolone phenpropionate administered three times per week

200 mg/wk dromostanolone

100 mg Testosterone suspension administered three times per week

100 mg injectable stanozolol administered three times per week

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol and 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

25 mg/day oxandrolone

5 IU/day growth hormone

Local injections with formyldienolone (upper chest, biceps, side delts)

500 mg/day testolactone

500 mg/day tolbutamide

100 mg/day mesterolone

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,975 mg*


Week 2

50 mg nandrolone phenpropionate administered twice per week

100 mg/day mesterolone

1.05 mg/day tiratricol

100 mg injectable stanozolol administered three times per week

100 mg/day Testosterone suspension

600 mg/day testolactone 

500 mg/day tolbutamide

750 mg/day aminoglutethimide

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol or 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

25 mg/day oxandrolone

5 IU/day growth hormone (GH stops this week)

Local injections with formyldienolone (upper chest, biceps, side delts)

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,975 mg*


Week Preceding the Mr. Olympia

50 mg nandrolone phenpropionate administered twice this week

100 mg/day mesterolone

100 mg injectable stanozolol Monday, Wednesday, and Friday

100 mg Testosterone suspension Saturday, Tuesday, Thursday

600 mg/day testolactone

500 mg/day tolbutamide 

25 mg/day oxandrolone

Alternating daily dose of 30 mcg clenbuterol or 100 mg ephedrine (i.e. one day C, next day E)

750 mg/day aminoglutethimide

Local injections with formyldienolone (upper chest, biceps, side delts)

Total weekly androgen dose: 1,575 mg*

Total androgen dose for 14 week cycle: 15,937 mg* 

*Androgen totals do not include site injections of formyldienolone or oral administration of testolactone.

----------


## pump5

you are smoking crack if you think a pro level body builder takes dosages that low. I personally know a pro and the dosages are 20 times what you listed.

----------


## XxElitexX

might be right on the test, clen and eph. doses...but the GH surely is higher than that.

----------


## superchump

it looks like someones drug cycle from a few years back.

----------


## wilthepill123

Its possible his dosages are that low because we are talking precontest...but i dunno, i still think it should be alot higher, and alot of these things ive never even heard of.

----------


## Booz

i call bullsh*t on those doses!

----------


## Titan1

I was reading in a magazine that some mr olympia guys when they were offseason they used 4g of test and 2g Deca /week and 40d-bol/ed

----------


## GOATNUTS

they have to use way more than that. some pros spend like 30 grand just on gh alone

----------


## taiboxa

yeah doses are way low but i love how the list grows exponentially every week!  :Big Grin:

----------


## big daddy k de

i know a pro that is in the MR Os that takes 10CCs of a magic mix evry AM ..+ orals

----------


## MrMondodondo

I train with an IFBB pro. Those numbers are a F*ing JOKE.

They are not even close. I used to train with Mentzer as well and even back then these numbers are not even close.  :LOL:

----------


## joevette

I'd say multiply everything by 10!

----------


## HumanPerfection1

pros using 9ius of gh a week??? yeah ok i use 25ius of gh a week LMAO and 2 grams of test

----------


## KINGKONG

> pros using 9ius of gh a week??? yeah ok i use 25ius of gh a week LMAO and 2 grams of test


I know if it true we have horrible genetics  :EEK!:

----------


## simster1

I think the Andreas Muntzer cycle in anabolics 05 is closer to reality.

----------


## KINGKONG

> I think the Andreas Muntzer cycle in anabolics 05 is closer to reality.


What was that???I don't have that anabolics....

----------


## simster1

Anabolics 2005 by William LLewellyn has the last cycle of Andreas Munzer before he died. I think variations of that are closer to the pros

----------


## TRE

Ive seen a couple pro cycles and they run 2000mg test a week and like 15-20iu of growth a day 30iu insulin a day etc

----------


## 3Vandoo

I take the same dosage of a pro BB mr olympia dude and it doesnt cost me 25k in a year in gears!

also the dosage mentionned here is a joke

----------


## GrantC5

I am probally wrong but why would everyone assume pro doses are so much higher. A pro body builder obviosly has great genetics to begin with. And as a comparison I have seen more than a few people taking a very good amount of gear and look the same as someone that is on a good diet and basic supplements / Great training. Genetics have alot to do with it. I personally think those doses are high, not to mention there has to be a point when too much gear has a negative effect. I don't know this for sure but is would seem so.JMO

----------


## GrantC5

BTW 5 IU of growth hormone a day is a lot I don't care what anyone says. If you were taking it for medical or for HRT at 225 lbs in good shape you would take .5 IU a day. Thats 2.5 a week compared to 25 IU a week thats alot. I know it is supposedly neccessary for a pro.....

----------


## arnoldwannab

> BTW 5 IU of growth hormone a day is a lot I don't care what anyone says. If you were taking it for medical or for HRT at 225 lbs in good shape you would take .5 IU a day. Thats 2.5 a week compared to 25 IU a week thats alot. I know it is supposedly neccessary for a pro.....






Sorry bro but not to change the subject or anything but I ****ing love your avatar

----------


## wilthepill123

> I am probally wrong but why would everyone assume pro doses are so much higher. A pro body builder obviosly has great genetics to begin with. And as a comparison I have seen more than a few people taking a very good amount of gear and look the same as someone that is on a good diet and basic supplements / Great training. Genetics have alot to do with it. I personally think those doses are high, not to mention there has to be a point when too much gear has a negative effect. I don't know this for sure but is would seem so.JMO


I disagree. These bodybuilders have passed genetic limitations long ago. 


"And as a comparison I have seen more than a few people taking a very good amount of gear and look the same as someone that is on a good diet and basic supplements / Great training"

A great majority of people on Gear are using it as a shortcut to circumvent the effort of good diet and training, the reason people reach the same size as people on gear is because most people on gear use it before reaching their potential. Show me someone Ronnie Colemans size using just "good diet and great training". Pro's are pros for a reason, genetic factors are in play of course, but they would never achieve a 290 pound body weight at 4% bodyfat come competition time without heavy concurrent doses of AAS, GH and Insulin along with other newer compounds on the market (PGF's IGF etc...). 


And in regards to you thinking these doses are high? 300 mg/week is nothing, and would have no effect on the frame of a pro. A gram+ is required to gain mass with these guys. Sorry to pick apart your post, but everything you said has very little validity.

----------


## Titan1

When you get gh from a doctor usually you get 2iu´s

----------


## HumanPerfection1

your body naturally produces .5-1.5 ius a day.....depends on age....i mean in the same way your body produces around 5-10mg a day of test, I believe, so thats 35-70mg a week of test most people do 500-750mg a week of test, in terms of gh that would be 4-12 ius of gh, just an idea, i think 4-5ius is reasonable dose

----------


## HumanPerfection1

gh makes your body produce more muscle fibers then you geniticlly have, your surpass your genetics

----------


## GrantC5

I must have read it wrong , It looks like to me the min. is 600mg week and then HGH is thrown in. I also never said a natural PRO BB would look the same as someone taking AS. I said genetically someone could possibly need less than someone else with poor genetics to get results. 

I still disagree on the doses no one will really ever know what they take. I have taken anavar at 40mg a day max about 6 months ago. Right now and for the past few months I have been in the gym a max. of 3 days a week sometimes not at all. Not to mention I have been eating like crap or not eating at all. All of this is due to work and building a new house. My point saying this is I walked into a gym last sunday where we have a lot of heavy users that stay on constantly an personally I think I look better than they do and I am still stronger. And your telling me genetics have nothing to do with it. I guarantee if I took the cycle outlined on here I would have pro size. I am 100% sure. Light Heavy that is. My sister took pictures for comparison to see where I needed work, here are a couple of them.

----------


## GrantC5

A couple more...

----------


## HumanPerfection1

honestly bro, I work out in nyc steel victor martinez's gym, I use his trainer sometimes and I train with sean allen, I know what some pro's take, Im doin my 5 ama comp in june, hopefully going pro in the next few years

----------


## HumanPerfection1

> I must have read it wrong , It looks like to me the min. is 600mg week and then HGH is thrown in. I also never said a natural PRO BB would look the same as someone taking AS. I said genetically someone could possibly need less than someone else with poor genetics to get results. 
> 
> I still disagree on the doses no one will really ever know what they take. I have taken anavar at 40mg a day max about 6 months ago. Right now and for the past few months I have been in the gym a max. of 3 days a week sometimes not at all. Not to mention I have been eating like crap or not eating at all. All of this is due to work and building a new house. My point saying this is I walked into a gym last sunday where we have a lot of heavy users that stay on constantly an personally I think I look better than they do and I am still stronger. And your telling me genetics have nothing to do with it. I guarantee if I took the cycle outlined on here I would have pro size. I am 100% sure. Light Heavy that is. My sister took pictures for comparison to see where I needed work, here are a couple of them.



doesent matter what drugs you put into your body if ur diets not perfect, you dont sleep atleast 8 hrs a night and train correctly you can do pro doses and just get sick from all the juice, you have nice thickness work on your diet for veins and cut bodyfat and widen your back, you could look sick dude, how tall are u?

----------


## GrantC5

I'll take some more shots of my back it is wide the pictures don't do it justice. I am 5'9+, right now as of today 205. I can easily push 215+ or cut down easy. Like I said my diet right now is crap I usually float around 8.5 - 9% BF and can hit 6% fairly easy. Thanks for the comments.

----------


## GrantC5

One other thing I should mention these pictures are pre-workout. I look a hell of a lot bigger after I work out. Humanperfection1, Post some pics I would like to see how your coming along.

----------


## KINGKONG

> One other thing I should mention these pictures are pre-workout. I look a hell of a lot bigger after I work out. Humanperfection1, Post some pics I would like to see how your coming along.


Bro...WTF happened to your avatar it's scary.....

----------


## The Baron

looks like she is beginning to show some slight virilization.

----------


## AVAGO

GH added at week 6 for 6 weeks ? .............mmmmmmmmmmkay

----------


## Glycomann

Interesting old thread. I've been in gyms for nearly 35 years and been cycling for over 20. I've seen natural guys that were freaks that never did any AAS that grew like crazy. One was my best friend for a lot of years and was a Natural Mr. World. Some guys just have some sort of genetic make up that seemingly allows nearly unlimited muscle growth. I assume most of the top pros are like this and using fairly moderate doses, compared to the average gym rat board warrior, may be all that's needed. Imagine yourself maybe 225 at 10% bodyfat after 12 years of training and cycling with moderate amounts of drugs and lets say you are above average as far as bodybuilding. Say you use a gram of AAS and 2-4 iu og GH 5 on 2 off, eat 90% perfect and train hard and regularly. Now imagine you have a myostatin mutation that basically makes myostatin non-functional, an IGF-1 mutation that causes 3-5 times as much to be present, and an androgen receptor mutation that allows more of them to be expressed. In my mind it is completely possible that the elite in bodybuilding could have something similar in their genetic make up. Now superimpose all the same conditions in diet, training, rest and drug use. I can see a bodybuilder that is 265 on stage at 4% bodyfat.

----------


## hankdiesel

Those doses are so incredibly low and the way the cycle is laid out is ridiculous. I know this thread is old but Glycomann brought it back to life after 6 years and now I've stumbled upon it and couldn't help but to comment on it.

----------


## RowRow

agreeing with hank here that cycle is wack on so many levels that it can't be anywhere truth. why would you start GH 13 weeks out for a start?

----------


## warchild

Humatrope @ 4-6 IU’s every other day

Sustanon @ 1,000-1,500 mg. per week

Masteron @ 100 mg. Every other day.

Winstrol @ 100 mg. Every other day. Introduced a few weeks before the show.

Clenbuterol @ 25 mcg every day

Cytomel @ 50 mcg every day.


I’ve heard so many lies and such online. I’ve heard everything from guys using 20 IU’s of growth a day to guys taking 100 dbol . I’ve heard shit like pros spending $15,000-20,000 on gear just getting ready for one show. A lot of it makes me laugh. Pros do NOT spend that much getting ready for shows or at least don’t need to. I didn’t need to. Sometimes, guys do get crazy on things though... The lesson here; don’t believe everything you hear or read online- Chris Cormier

----------


## iforged05

I always wondered why they make claims of 15-30k just to prepare for cycles... I never understood.

----------


## jasc

thanks to this thread I now have my next 14 wk cycle laid out for me.. cheers!

----------


## dec11

> Interesting old thread. I've been in gyms for nearly 35 years and been cycling for over 20. I've seen natural guys that were freaks that never did any AAS that grew like crazy. One was my best friend for a lot of years and was a Natural Mr. World. Some guys just have some sort of genetic make up that seemingly allows nearly unlimited muscle growth. I assume most of the top pros are like this and using fairly moderate doses, compared to the average gym rat board warrior, may be all that's needed. Imagine yourself maybe 225 at 10% bodyfat after 12 years of training and cycling with moderate amounts of drugs and lets say you are above average as far as bodybuilding. Say you use a gram of AAS and 2-4 iu og GH 5 on 2 off, eat 90% perfect and train hard and regularly. Now imagine you have a myostatin mutation that basically makes myostatin non-functional, an IGF-1 mutation that causes 3-5 times as much to be present, and an androgen receptor mutation that allows more of them to be expressed. In my mind it is completely possible that the elite in bodybuilding could have something similar in their genetic make up. Now superimpose all the same conditions in diet, training, rest and drug use. I can see a bodybuilder that is 265 on stage at 4% bodyfat.


no, it isnt interesting, its speculative BS. why bump a ancient thread?! its annoying

----------


## Far from massive

^^^^ Yep total crap

----------


## kbm12345

> you are smoking crack if you think a pro level body builder takes dosages that low. I personally know a pro and the dosages are 20 times what you listed.


This! Only a fool would believe that. Just like Dorian Yates, uses:

400mg of test e
20mg of anavr 
GH of 5IU EOD

Only in the off season mind you

----------


## user12345

This is prolly from long ago. These doses are prolly on the low end now. Where is the slin?

----------

